# Any Good Medical Mysteries?



## Falling-again (Nov 11, 2012)

I personally LOVE books that have a medical mystery in them. They are so riveting and they just give me chills. However, when I dive into my local libraries I can't find any books that are mysteries based off of medical practice. If you have any recommendations please share so I can load up my reading list! Thank you everyone!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes - Why does the NHS think that 6 months qualifies as an _urgent_ appointment?


----------



## Sam (Nov 12, 2012)

Try Robin Cook.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 28, 2012)

try Coma


----------

